

"wantrepreneur" - wr1472
http://www.startupdefinition.com/wantrepreneur

======
abhn
As somebody who would be classed as a "wantrepreneur", I really hate the term
and its negative slant. For a community of people who celebrate the
pathological need to "do it for yourself" we tend to look down on people who
are learning how it is done. All the books in the world don't give you the
character to succeed and the process of self-discovery and learning about
yourself is hard. IMVHO, classification of our disorder on a scale of current
success isn't productive. It seems to me to be a byproduct of the culture
pushed by commentators who are making a living off being critical in the
startup world rather than a term coming from those giving it a go.

------
dinwal
Wantrapreneur is a term that has started to describe people who are n00bs for
entrepreneurship. This is where I see a problem. Instead of motivating people
to graduate to entrepreneurship, we are mocking them to give it up. Not nice.

~~~
pskittle
What is in a name . Let the haters hate

